# Do I have a German Blue or Bolivian Ram???



## tinks8400 (28 Jul 2015)

Pls help my other half was sold a "pair" of Bolivian Rams, but the more research I do the more I suspect we have been sold German blue Rams. The pair started off great but a few months down the line we are left with one. The larger one bullied the smaller one so much he died last week. I wanted to get another mate/s but I'm unsure of the what we actually have?? 
Here are some pictures.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jul 2015)

Hi  Tinks, Sorry to hear about the smaller ram  I am not sure ?? but here are a couple of links hope they help 

Bolivian ram 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=B...rce=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCgQsARqFQoTCKTsysCq_sYCFa

German blue ram
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...sch&imgil=JUhrzegZmB4_gM%3A%3BFdG1rOsQDVdHOM%


----------



## stu_ (28 Jul 2015)

Blue ram


----------



## tinks8400 (28 Jul 2015)

I really suspected Blue Ram, I think a male?? As he doesn't have any blue covering his black spot? Would this be correct? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5678 (28 Jul 2015)

Looks like a male gbr to me.


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2015)

Agreed, altispinosus look different.


----------



## angelfishguy (29 Jul 2015)

also male GBR to me.


----------



## roadmaster (29 Jul 2015)

+one for male GBR


----------



## Tom707 (29 Jul 2015)

Agree male GBR as the rear dorsal fin looks pointed from the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

